# Anyone have a tattoo?



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you regret having it done? thinking of getting one any advice.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes I do - my advice would be - be TOTALLY sure of what you want and where you want it. Do plenty of research into designs etc and also into various artists in your area. If its a standard thing you want then thats fine, if not then any good tattoo artist will help draw up designs and also pen it on for you to see how it looks before going anywhere near you with the ink needles.

I don't regret mine at all - just wish I had put a little more thought into it. (Edit: had it for about 12 years now)

Guy


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Yes I do - my advice would be - be TOTALLY sure of what you want and where you want it. Do plenty of research into designs etc and also into various artists in your area. If its a standard thing you want then thats fine, if not then any good tattoo artist will help draw up designs and also pen it on for you to see how it looks before going anywhere near you with the ink needles.
> 
> I don't regret mine at all - just wish I had put a little more thought into it.
> 
> Guy


Think long and hard, at the moment they're just a fashion statement and wll all know fashions change, what happens when you get to sixty and the thing looks totally different to how it was meant to be as age takes its toll.
If your rich enough to afford to have it removed via lasor surgury then go for it, if not forget it. Personally i think they look crap but if it floats ur boat then who cares .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was going to get a tattoo of a bulldog raping the welsh dragon, but decided against it... :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Have my name in Thai from when i was Kickboxing at competition level.
Dont regret it at all, but its on my hip so its not really visible, just in shorts which was the point.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

ronin said:


> Have my name in Thai from when i was Kickboxing at competition level.
> Dont regret it at all, but its on my hip so its not really visible, just in shorts which was the point.


Note to self, don't argue with Gavin at Gaydon, when i meet him :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Have my name in Thai from when i was Kickboxing at competition level.
> ...


Nah, it's cool. Just wait for him to start all his kickboxing sh*t and then just shoot him. :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> when i was Kickboxing at competition level.


Makes mental note... don't mention the towel again :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Snap doh !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Watch out for the typos too...... Gay at Gavdon


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How will it look when you are old?

I have seen old people and their tattoos look all blurry and the colours are mixed so much that it is just a smudge. I don't know of they last better these days, but looking at them in old people look so daft.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My son has 2 ?or 3? :roll: 
Advice: only go to a reputable place and ... enjoy 

(be sure to follow instructions to the letter until the skin has healed completely!!)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw a man with one on his head today! He had a skin head and it looked dreadful and made him look hard and rough! I wondered what he would look like with it when he was old and wrinkly!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> I was going to get a tattoo of a bulldog raping the welsh dragon, but decided against it... :lol:


When you realised that our dragon giving a bulldog a kicking would be more believable.

p.s. - the Lions were SHOCKING!!!!!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Simply the best tattoo I have ever seen was a man with a dog on a string walking down the road with f*** o** writ large in 32 point gothic font on the nack of his neck.

Made me laugh (in a silent manner so as not to get my head kicked in)

Would I get a tattoo? - not in a million years, too irreversible and prone to age related decline.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

one of my friends, large tribal (swoopy shapes and lines) tattoo on her lower back, looks lovely!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

If you're artist, design your own 

Have been toying with the idea of a discreet one for years, but yet to come up with something that grabs me


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

only good one I have seen was on a lady. little stick man with a lawn mower and some cuttings spat out as he push the mower into her Pubic "lawn". there was a shaved area where he had mowed. Was simple the best body art I have witnessed!!!

Not sure I would have it as a bloke though... 

Get a photo shopped version of what "your" tat will look like when you are a grandad, then consider... Do you want your kids, gradkids to look at that at judge you acordingly?

Loz :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Loz180 said:


>


Is she trying to suffocate the poor little fella by smuthering him with that bit of material? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

up early, Abster!

wet the bed?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Loz180 said:


> up early, Abster!
> 
> wet the bed?


Bet I don't make half as much messy wetness as you though!!! :twisted:

So where would you have a tattoo then Loz?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> ....
> 
> So where would you have a tattoo then Loz?


On someone I didn't like, preferably!  not my thing... dated a couple of girls with tattoos and get to thinking.. when/if we had kids, would I want then to grow up thinking it was normal 'cos mum had one?

worse still, when I asked one girl why she had it, "my mate put me up to it.." Hmmm pretty weak willed if you will scar your bidy for life on a whim... not really what one is looking for in a life partner, I'd wager.... :?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I've had reasonably large one for about five years - never regretted it.

two cardinal rules:

find a good artist, ask to see his portfolio

choose a design personal for you - NOT OUT OF THEIR BOOKS - and get a custom design done. Costly, difficult to do, worth it

Oh, and don't ask for advice on a public forum 'cos you'll get too many negative vibes from the Cassandras.

U know.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Had mine dsigned for years now, but never got around to getting it done.

It's not a wholly original idea, but is an original design based on some Celtic ropework in the 'Book of Kell's'. Thought it apt.

Took it to get a price from a Tatoo artist and he didn't exactly fill me with confidence when he said "Yeah, I could probably do that for you, but it'll likely give me eye strain"

Strangely, I didn't go ahead... :roll:


----------



## alaningle (May 16, 2005)

6 tats. All my own designs so unique. Modern tattoos don't fade. And each has a story so its like a book of my life. And it draws attention away from the flabby bits. 8)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Kell said:


> Had mine dsigned for years now, but never got around to getting it done.
> 
> It's not a wholly original idea, but is an original design based on some Celtic ropework in the 'Book of Kell's'. Thought it apt.
> 
> ...


I had mine done in Uxbridge, which is accessible for you? - highly recommended. Want me to dig out his number? Very good custom artist.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Got some myself, do regret one but went for a cover up  
I would go for something custom like others have said, my Tattoo guy always says that he hates doing the crap in the books as most of the time they buy that in from elsewhere.

The more detail the more pain, he always reckoned that anyone saying it didn't hurt at all was talking bollocks. All the outline stuff really hurt but then the filling in wasn't quite so bad.

I used to cover them with cling film and rub Anusol on them for about a week and i never suffered any after pain/infection or really bad scabbing 

Mine are all on my back so not really on show i forget i've got them most of the time :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vernan said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Had mine dsigned for years now, but never got around to getting it done.
> ...


Yes please. The one I went to is meant to be a respected guy in Kingston (upon Thames, not Jamiaca).

I guess if I'm going to do it, I need to do it soon while the skin is still taut enough to do it.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

It was Mantra 2 in West Drayton. I think Big Steve was the bloke (as opposed to young Steve). Anyway, I'll send you a PM this week.

Can I just say, it does hurt - but in a nice way. I enjoyed it, and have wanted another but it would be v large, 3 sittings and v expensive so we'll see.


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

I have 30 yes 30 tattoos on my arms & back which have been on for upwards of 27 years with little or no fading don't regret getting them as when I need to wear a shirt & tie etc they can't be seen & having them doesn't make me hard or a bad person SO THERE (dummy back in now  )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

malTTeezer said:


> I have 30 yes 30 tattoos on my arms & back which have been on for upwards of 27 years with little or no fading don't regret getting them as when I need to wear a shirt & tie etc they can't be seen & having them doesn't make me hard or a bad person SO THERE (dummy back in now  )


Most of my mates have got TOON tats on their bodies somewhere.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Never forget a guy at college had a large eye tattoed on each buttock.

He would regulary display through the glass windows where the hairdressers training room was. :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a round half dozen but had 2 covered to make 1 big 1, I'm currently a work in progress as I'm having my old "squaddie" tats covered with a more modern design. It's not something I would enter into lightly as they're with you for life (unless you have expensive and painful removals), I've kept all of mine upper arms and upper body as I'm not always going to be a soldier, they're cool if done properly 8)


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> I've kept all of mine upper arms and upper body as I'm not always going to be a soldier, they're cool if done properly 8)


Good job your lower body is clear of them Tim are you still considering a lap dancing career then  :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

L7 said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I've kept all of mine upper arms and upper body as I'm not always going to be a soldier, they're cool if done properly 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Lap dancing could be kicked into touch Daz, after our night in Funny Girls. Mum has always said I've got good legs, not sure about waxing or shaving though :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I've got one 8) Don't regret it I'm thinking of getting another one. 

Just can't decide where or what to have this time :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> :lol: :lol: Lap dancing could be kicked into touch Daz, after our night in Funny Girls.


WTF that must have been a good night i don't remember a thing about it :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> I've got one 8) Don't regret it I'm thinking of getting another one.
> 
> Just can't decide where or what to have this time :roll:


What have you got and where is it if you don't mind me asking?  . 
I was thinking of one on the small of my back just a really titchy one so it shows slightly with hipsters or combats. Probably my name in chinese or dutch or something  :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

L7 said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: Lap dancing could be kicked into touch Daz, after our night in Funny Girls.
> ...


Sorry mate, you'll have to excuse me being Northern :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

i wouldn't have a tattoo for the simple expedients that i am neither gay, nor a footballer, nor a sailor, nor a lower classed thug with tribal delusions


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes I have one , got it after I split with the X 2 years ago. Don,t regret it wouldn,t have another though ( it bloody hurt to much !!!! )


----------



## Nobber (Feb 7, 2005)

I got one too. Got the Air Jordan symbol on my Ankle in red. Had it done a few months ago, hurt like f**k getting it done too, especially on the boney bit of my ankle!

Don't regret it 1 bit as i've wanted one for a long time. Gonna go back and get it outlined in black and re-coloured in as I want it brighter red. Thinking also of getting a couple of others now.

Advice would be use someone reputable or someone who is recommended to you, if your not into pain then think again as the only was I can describe it as someone is burning your skin!

The outline hurts the most, the colouring in is fine as the area goes numb.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Nobber said:


> I got one too. Got the Air Jordan symbol on my Ankle in red. Had it done a few months ago, hurt like f**k getting it done too, especially on the boney bit of my ankle!
> 
> Don't regret it 1 bit as i've wanted one for a long time. Gonna go back and get it outlined in black and re-coloured in as I want it brighter red. Thinking also of getting a couple of others now.
> 
> ...


Original.

:wink:


----------



## Nobber (Feb 7, 2005)

r1 said:


> Original.
> 
> :wink:


Well I've played basketball for about 11 years or more now and the guy is my idol. It's the only thing I can think of that was significant to my life.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

garyc said:


> i wouldn't have a tattoo for the simple expedients that i am neither gay, nor a footballer, nor a sailor, nor a lower classed thug with tribal delusions


Two out of four isn't bad 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldn't have a tattoo for the simple expedients that i am neither gay, nor a footballer, nor a sailor, nor a lower classed thug with tribal delusions
> ...


Meatloaf :wink: 
Just a bit edited? :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thought about

LIVE*STRONG*

on shoulder :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Thought about
> 
> LIVE*STRONG*
> 
> on shoulder :?


Not LIVERPOOL! then?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

yeah ive got a tattoo being from essex and from the shite hole part ive got the mandatory bulldog with the union jack......... i was young dumb and drunk when i got it.....but what is even worse had it for 7 years and i still love it


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

garyc said:


> i wouldn't have a tattoo for the simple expedients that i am neither gay, nor a footballer, nor a sailor, nor a lower classed thug with tribal delusions


C'mon then, do you want some then? 
If so, me shipmates could give you a roasting in the Hyde Park Hilton while earning Â£100k a week :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Thought about
> 
> LIVE*STRONG*
> 
> on shoulder :?


Damon i think you should go for this on your Arse as they will probably own it soon if not already  :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/l7ctt/indexhtm0101.jpg


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Do be sure of what you want, think about where to have it completed (try to find someone whom has a tattoo over 10 yrs old from where you are considering), think carefully about colours.
Follow after care to the letter - do not scratch or it will scar.
Be completely sure you want it done, removal hurts and does scar
Had mine done in Oxford over 12 years ago and both still looking good.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have thought a few times about a tiny IMOLA yellow and black bumble bee


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

they only look ok when you are young. anyone over 30 just looks naf total Chav, just look at beckham... he will regret that (or maybe he is too stupid to).

dont do it.

Its the same with that sqaure diamond ear ring craze at the moment Why? it looks naf chav like .... its just not classy or cool, just stupid IMO.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I have thought a few times about a tiny IMOLA yellow and black bumble bee


...and when you change your car, will you change the tatoo too?

But please don't tell us that you will never change it as I don't think you will keep it for the rest of your life.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I have thought a few times about a tiny IMOLA yellow and black bumble bee
> ...


you can just see the swarm growing :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Not for me, each to their own tho' the only ones i laugh at are the Maori/Celtic rings round the upper arm - very fashionable at one time i understand :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I have thought a few times about a tiny IMOLA yellow and black bumble bee
> ...


Well, I don't intend to sell my present TT, ever. Even if/when I buy a new car, so I suppose that an Imola yellow/black bee will still be o.k. :roll:



wallsendmag said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yeah, just watch out for the swarm coming your way :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vernan said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldn't have a tattoo for the simple expedients that i am neither gay, nor a footballer, nor a sailor, nor a lower classed thug with tribal delusions
> ...


Terribly flattered etc but.... :wink:


----------

